# BROADWAY BIG RED



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry Dave  I know Red had been really struggling. Now I'm sitting here with a lump in my throat too. Its good someone who loved him could be with him in his last moments. Rest in peace Red


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I too, am so very sorry for your loss.  May Red be happy and at peace in heavens open ranges.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello again and just wanted to say thankyou from myself and RED . You folks on this site are the best ive ever met on any of the internet site/ it is the first site ive found that have quality horse people on it . Always willing to help each other out with any and all related and unrelated horse family issues. This site makes a person young or old feel wanted and accepted here with great advice from all over the world as well as tears from all over the world when someone has a loss or is just a bit down from a bad horse day . You all make it seem like a really big close family here and being people are from all walks of life all ages and all parts of the world just makes it so much better. i at 60 yr old look forward to this forum on a daily basis because of the people here and the tons of information that each one has to offer to help other horse folks even though they dont know thenm in person it does seem like we all know each other like we are just across the back field from each other . again thank you and look forward to seing you all on here later besafe and enjoy the horse it is the sprit of freedom we have in our hands each day from the horse


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww thats a lovely thing to say Dave. Its all the members just like you, that make this site such a great place.

((Big hugs))


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss Dave.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oh poor red  i have to admit that made me cry 

im glad you have found a good place to come and share your horsey things 

i sure hope you feel better soon. its never an easy thing to deal with but you will get there  i lost my dad just 8 weeks ago so i can understand exactly how you feel.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*loss*

Jazzyrider im so very sorry to hear of your loss, it is very hard to deal with when you loose a parent i last my dad several years ago but still feel the pain of looseing him its never easy but it does get better as we learn to deal with it in our own little ways May GOD SMILE ON YOU COMFORT YOU . TIME DOES HEAL BUT YES THERE IS ALWAYS A SCAR THERE FROM OUR LOSSES


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh Dave, I'm so sorry! After trying so hard to save him, that's a shame! Huge hugs! RIP Red.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: loss*



Dave said:


> Jazzyrider im so very sorry to hear of your loss, it is very hard to deal with when you loose a parent i last my dad several years ago but still feel the pain of looseing him its never easy but it does get better as we learn to deal with it in our own little ways May GOD SMILE ON YOU COMFORT YOU . TIME DOES HEAL BUT YES THERE IS ALWAYS A SCAR THERE FROM OUR LOSSES


thank you dave  time is the only thing that really will heal


----------

